# One Fine Selection



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

I bought a bottle of Four Roses Small Batch last Friday and one of my fellow Floridians @Semper Noctem saw my post prompting him to ask about my tastes in libations. Little did I know this would lead to this....
A very fine assortment of bourbon with a scotch kicker. If I didn't have to go back to work I would most definitely be lighting a fine cigar while pouring one of these over a cube to sip what promises to be a most pleasant relaxing experience. Firsts all the way around and, I'm most definitely looking forward to these. Many thanks brother.









Sent from the PUFF smoking lounge eating half a sandwich I found in Dino's truck.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Full assualt from the top shelf! Saahwweeeet!


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Great choices. I miss the day when that Antique was readily available at my ABC.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Very cool @Semper Noctem! That Ardbeg 10y/o is nectar of the gods. Enjoy.


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

[slow clap]


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

Let me know when you want a scotch bomb, sir. Enjoy!


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Awesome hit!
That Ardbeg 10 is go-to malt for me, widely available and a bang for your buck that's hard to beat ... if you like peat that is.


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

NightFish said:


> Awesome hit!
> That Ardbeg 10 is go-to malt for me, widely available and a bang for your buck that's hard to beat ... if you like peat that is.


My go to peater is Lagavulin 16. I fell for the richness that the extra age and bourbon/sherry cask combo gives it. Lagavulin is on my short list if I had to choose only one whiskey to drink for the rest of my life... but, thank God that's only a hypothetical or I'd probably die! lol

The Ardbeg 10 is pretty solid, but not one I usually offer up to the uninitiated. The peat puts many off. When people say they don't like scotch because its like drinking an ash tray its most likely because they were given an Islay without any warning or disclaimer.


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm right there with you @Semper Noctem. 
Lag 16 is my desert island whisky for sure. However, I consider it to be more of a special occasion dram (not too special of an occasion, Friday night is good enough) where Ardbeg 10 is an everyday sipper. That's only because Lag 16 is $100 a bottle where I live and Ardbeg 10 is $45. It's the bang for your buck factor that keeps me coming back to Ardbeg 10.

On a side but related Ardbeg note. I opened a bottle of Corryvreckan about a year ago and was surprised to find that I didn't care for it. To me it tasted like the smell of hot steamy asphalt tar. I gave it another try last night and loved it. I got a sort of a rich sweet creosote note that sounds odd but was absolutely delicious. I'd be surprised if I make it to lunchtime with out dipping back into it today.

Have you tried Kelpie? I usually shy away from single malts without age statements but am a major fan of Uigeadail so I think I'll probably give it a shot.


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

Semper did the same thing with me. Sent me 6 awesome bottles of some bourbon. Awesome brother he is.


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

NightFish said:


> I'm right there with you @*Semper Noctem*.
> Lag 16 is my desert island whisky for sure. However, I consider it to be more of a special occasion dram (not too special of an occasion, Friday night is good enough) where Ardbeg 10 is an everyday sipper. That's only because Lag 16 is $100 a bottle where I live and Ardbeg 10 is $45. It's the bang for your buck factor that keeps me coming back to Ardbeg 10.
> 
> On a side but related Ardbeg note. I opened a bottle of Corryvreckan about a year ago and was surprised to find that I didn't care for it. To me it tasted like the smell of hot steamy asphalt tar. I gave it another try last night and loved it. I got a sort of a rich sweet creosote note that sounds odd but was absolutely delicious. I'd be surprised if I make it to lunchtime with out dipping back into it today.
> ...


100% with you here. I wish Lagavulin was still in the $60 (pre Diego acquisition) range. I usually buy Lagavulin at Costco where it is $89 not on sale. They occasionally sell it for $50 a bottle when you buy three at a time.

Corryvreckan is pretty tasty, but needs time to open up. Some time in the bottle with oxygen does it wonders. The Kelpie is really tasty - much more of the salt brine / iodine / seaweed flavors come though than the original expression. Its like drinking a sweet ocean breeze in the peat bogs.

The whole no age statement (NAS) thing is annoying to me. I typically prefer to know what I'm drinking and really appreciate the data point an age statement provides. Its not always an indication of quality, but it lets you know what youre dealing with more often than not.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Feb 18, 2018)

I'm a bourbon guy, but I really enjoy the Islay single malts. So far, I've tried the Bowmore 12 year, Laphroaig 10-year and the Ardberg 10-year. So.far, my.favorite is.the the Bowmore.


----------

